# Cobra's New 2011 Python 5.5 Bow Sight



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

A few months ago I spoke to Ted McClendon owner of Cobra bow sights and had asked for an opportunity to evaluate one of their new sights for 2011. I was glad to hear this was possible and was sent the new Python 5 which comes with a 5.5” extension. I had mentioned to Ted that I was already a proud owner of the Boomslang sight and had written a review on it. But today we are talking about this great new sight for 2011.
This sight arrived and I took it out of the box and my first thoughts were how light for all metal construction and fairly good size sight. You are asking yourself or me well is it made for the bowhunter and with that I say yes. The field replaceable fiber optics is well protected and the 5 all metal .019” metal pins are very well constructed and protected within the sight ring. A Left handed version is available upon special order. A rheostat light (Part #C-615) is available for this sight and it does light the pins up rather nicely.
Like most sights it mounted easily on my bow and I went out to sight it in. The tool less design and well visible markings make this sight a dream to sight in. No mess with getting out allen wrenches and trying to hand on to the bow and wrenches. Just un-loosen the adjusting levers and move. One of the nice options on these is that you can leave a little tension on the adjustment and move it ever so slightly.
I used this sight during my spot league and I have to say it never failed me. Although, I would have like to blame the sight on a couple of bad nights, but that would not have been fair. It was the bow! Ok, it was me.
Anyways, as always Cobra produces awesome sights. Whether you shoot from the ground or from a tree. There is something for everyone at www.CobraArchery.com. The only prices were showing around $75.00 the sight. So, when you’re looking for a bow sight do not over look what Cobra has to offer.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysFotos.com
CamoSpace.com/GarysFotos​


----------

